# thoughts



## liz22012 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have been separated and he has not lived in the house for 10 months. He has not given me any money towards the house expenses as he says he does not have to. He drives past the house to make sure I am home. If I am not he will call to see where I am. He also says if I invite anyone to his house I need to give him notice. When I see him drive by and say something to him and he gets angry and says I should not have a problem with it and he would not even give me the address to where he is living. Any thoughts?


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

First, stop taking legal advice from your soon to be ex husband (STBX). Second, stop answering calls from him unless it is about children. He moved out, he has no say in where or how you spend your time or who you invite into your house.

Get a consult with an attorney to determine your rights with respect to divorce and expenses. Did I mention stop listening to your stbx?


----------



## liz22012 (Jan 12, 2018)

I did consult an attorney. Off the bat they said well you will need to pay him alimony. I explained I have been paying all the bills. He has minimal expenses and has a job. They said you need to keep him in the lifestyle he his used to.
There is a list of negative things they said. They told me I probably wont be able to keep my house after alimony.
feels like I can't win.


----------

